# Length Of Camp Sites???



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

My brother in law told me that ideally a camper should not exceed 32 feet for it to fit in most camp sites. He lives and works at a camp ground and travels and camps in his motor coach when he is off or on vacation. I did not ask him if the 32 feet include the tounge thingie or not. Just wondering if anyone knows the answer to this. Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Some of the campgrounds do have smaller sites, that is why most will ask you what size trailer. If you have a rear slide include that length. If a campground wants the coaches and larger TT, meaning ....money.. they will have adequate sites . I have never had a problem getting a site big enough.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Me, neither.

Mark


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Same here most of the sites we go to will go up too about 45'. A lot of the older parks around here max is 36. All of them have included the tounge in my reservations.

Jeff


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thank you for the quick responses!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I always tell them around 26 feet plus 4 feet for the rear queen slide. Usually it's not a problem with the slide going over a parking stump but some sites may have a tree right there blocking the bed. Most places seem to accommodate your size except for some of the more remote campgrounds.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

countrygirl,

I don't think there is a hard and fast rule there. It all depends on where you are going. Here in Oregon, at the state parks I have seen sites anywhere from 28 feet to over 100 feet in length. Most of the primitive National Forest campsite around here are limited to about 28 feet however.

The important thing is to ask when you make reservations. As campmg said, you can usually hang the rear slide over the parking bumper, but unless you have seen the site, there is a bit of a gamble there. Also, be sure to include the length of your tow vehicle in your calculations. You can usually angle the TV in seperate from the TT, but if you can fit the whole rig in straight, it's much easier.

As a point of reference, our Titan crew cab / 28RS-DS combo is 55 feet with the rear slide out. I have done sites as short as 46 feet and got away with it.

Hope this helps,

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

It really all depends on the campground. Many places like National Parks, which are older campgrounds are more limited. I've run into very few that couldn't accommodate a larger camper at the site. The real issue isn't the site as much as it is the driveway getting into the campground and being able to back in. When in doubt I call the park ranger and ask them, mostly I hear I should be fine even with our 38' rig.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Never had a problem getting a site big enough for our needs

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We haven't had any problems wherever we've gone and our rig is pretty long. Sometimes we have to let the rear of the trailer and the slide hang over the back of the site as others have mentioned. Missouri State Parks actually have photo's of each site which really helps in the selection process.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You should be fine in just about every campground. You could always go where there is NO campground and then size has no impact.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

countrygirl,
Haven't had a problem with length of site.
also, what model do you have?

Camp-on sunny
Camp-Safe
MaeJae


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Maejae...we are still shopping...don't have any model of Outback yet. All we have is a home made camper from a 17 foot cargo van (sure wish it was an Outback).

We are headed up to Warrenton, Ga. next weekend for the TBG Southeastern Archery Championship. Ha....we will be traveling with in laws who will be in their motor home....luckily the camp ground we have reservations in has showers!!!

Ever notice...when you are considering a purchase...you see the item all over the place....Last Saturday...we passed several Outback's on the way to Calvary, Ga....which is just past Tallahassee, Fl. I wondered if the owners were members here.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Some campgrounds want you to state your total length (TV + TT). Some want just TT. Many provide the total lengh of the site (which presumably must be <= TV+TT plus a bit if you are unhitched); some don't.

I've figured that you need to read between the lines to figure out what number they need when registering. I've had to call a couple of times to see if we would fit.

Ed


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info Larry. Neat stuff to know! BTW...how long will it take for the Land Cruise? We once went over 5,000 miles in two weeks with a popup.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, Two weeks in a pop-up!

We really enjoyed our Coleman, but two weeks?
I would be doing time in San Quinten right now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

